# I need a new Spring perfume - What do ya recommend?



## LindaP (Mar 28, 2010)

So the spring season has arrived & I think its time for not just my makeup colors to go from dark to light -- but my perfume as well.

I am looking for some recommendations for my new spring perfume staple. I'd like something fruity - flowery to go with the spring season. Nothing too heavy or musky. Any recommendations fellow specktraettes?

Even if you don't have a rec, let me know if: 
Am I the only one that changes perfume w/ the season like my clothes & makeup? If you do too, what do you go from & what do go TO for spring?


----------



## obscuria (Mar 28, 2010)

DKNY - Be Delicious (the green one)
Burberry Brit Sheer. I love this one. It's not overpowering and has a good staying power.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 28, 2010)

ralph lauren cool is a spring staple, i love wearing ralph hot in the summer and fall.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 29, 2010)

i also change my perfumes for seasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i change make-up, perfume and nail polish lol.
for fall and winter, i go for vanilla type scents. warm, heavy scents.
for summer, i always wear escada <33 and sometimes body splashes from bath and body works.

and for spring (which is what you asked about), i go for clean scents or sometimes florals.
I like VS Body, Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea, stuff like that. but it is still cold where i live and i'm still wearing my wintery scents.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

The new Escade summer frangrance Marine Groove <3


----------



## LindaP (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The new Escade summer frangrance Marine Groove <3_

 
Wow, that sounds cool. I've never heard of that one. 

I'm making a list of new scents to try on my trip to Austin next weekend. Thanks girl!


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2010)

I like Clinique - Happy for Spring.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 31, 2010)

How about Chanel Chance?  I've always steared clear of Chanel thinking "it's my mom's fragrance" N5 to be exact.  However, when the MA sprayed Chance on me, I was pleasantly surprised. It smells kind of like a light grapefruit mix with some flowers. Sorry I'm bad at describing this but it was really nice! She sprayed it on my arm at 2pm and by midnight, it was still smelling so good.


----------



## chocokitty (Mar 31, 2010)

Fresh Lemon Sugar


----------



## Kragey (Mar 31, 2010)

Fair warning, I am really in to "indie" perfumes and bath goodies, mostly because they're cheaper, more unique, and often of better quality.

"Fruity" isn't really my thing, nor are strong florals, but I have found a few that I quite like, mostly because they're deepened by another scent or they're rather light.

First of all, I buy a decent number of sample vials from this eBay seller (who also sells great bath stuff) because they're only $4.75 for three and they keep me going without breaking the bank -- Three 1ml Scent Sample Glass Vials U~PlCK 3 scents - eBay (item 350278222644 end time Apr-11-10 05:42:54 PDT) . I recently bought a scent from her called Caterina de Medici that I quite like; it's a soft, feminine floral that's very unique from most florals I've smelt. She has a HUGE list of available fragrances, many of which are dead-on dupes for popular scents, so you might want to check that out!

Also, from Haus of Gloi, the Peach Mama scent smells like a REAL peach, not that fakey peach smell, and is deepened by frankincense. I am madly in love with Moondog, which smells like coconut with a base of sandalwood that's warm but still summery. Their Etsy store is here -- Haus of Gloi Fine Olfactory Cuisine & Vegan by gloilocksandbody .

I also smelt the Black Raspberry Vanilla or whatever it is from B&BW recently, and while I thought it was just "okay," everybody else in my group loved it.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a thing for Coach's new perfume


----------



## kittykit (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The new Escade summer frangrance Marine Groove <3_

 
I just checked it out at Sephora yesterday. It smells soooo good! I've always love Escada summer frangrances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Gucci Flora and Marc Jacob Daisy


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 4, 2010)

Gucci Floral is nice!

I would recommend Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche. Try it and let me know what you think!

DKNY Be Delicious and also the one in the pink bottle (can't remember the name) is good too.


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 4, 2010)

D&G L'Imperatrice or Gucci II


----------



## marusia (Apr 4, 2010)

I personally go for Lancome Hypnose and Donna Karan Cashmere Mist. I'd also suggest Emporio Armani if you're looking for something a bit warmer.
If you're looking for floral, I'd suggest Juicy by Juicy Couture. It straight up smells like roses. GL!


----------



## LindaP (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_How about Chanel Chance? I've always steared clear of Chanel thinking "it's my mom's fragrance" N5 to be exact. However, when the MA sprayed Chance on me, I was pleasantly surprised. It smells kind of like a light grapefruit mix with some flowers._

 
I've never smelled that one. I actually have Coco Chanel, but thats my usual fall back for autumn fragrance. 

Chanel Chance - on my "to smell" list


----------



## LindaP (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_DKNY Be Delicious and also the one in the pink bottle (can't remember the name) is good too._

 
I've got the DKNY Be Delicious Kisses, which is the one i've been using currently as my spring scent- but i've had it about two years now & its down to the last 1/4 of the bottle which is why I wanted to get something different.

Maybe i'll check out that pink bottle one, thanks


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nina by Nina Ricci!  It's been my favorite for a long time now...at least a year or two.  It's beautiful!


----------



## thiscarmen (May 9, 2010)

Marc Jacobs - Daisy
DKNY - Be Delicious
Vera Wang - Princess
Lacoste - Touch of Pink
Ralph Lauren - Ralph Wild
Dolce & Gabbana - Light Blue
Dior - Miss Dior Cherie
Dior - J'adore
Dior - Dior Addict II
Gucci - Envy Me
L.A.M.B by Gwen Stefani
Givenchy - Very Irresistable
Juicy Couture (the first one)
Guerlain - Insolence
And pretty much anything by Escada.


----------



## panda0410 (May 9, 2010)

Gucci Flora - this one is a perfect spring perfume!!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

Def DKNY - Be Delicious!! love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & viva la juicy is yums too!


----------



## amber_j (May 9, 2010)

Have you tried the new Issey Miyake summer scent? I can't remember the name off the top of my head (it might be 'Summer' - bottle has a purple line spiraling around it). It's a lighter version of the traditional Issey Miyake scent with a gorgeous blackberry scent woven through it that isn't too sweet and some kind of floral in the background. Sorry - I'm rubbish at describing perfumes!


----------



## ellewoods (May 17, 2010)

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie is pretty and light.
Clinique Happy In Bloom is citrusy with a lil touch of light floral.


----------



## dreamer246 (May 17, 2010)

Actually, Summer Romance by Ralph Lauren is pretty decent. Too bad it's LE.


----------



## beautylush (May 17, 2010)

Vera Wang Princess AMAZING.


----------



## nursie (May 17, 2010)

for spring/summer i love: perry ellis 360,elizabeth arden green tea, chaps woman weekend (the only place i've seen it sold is Kohl's), ralph lauren blue, ck one summer


----------



## panda0410 (May 19, 2010)

Here's one I just fell in love with and mean to buy as soon as practicable, its great for early spring ~ Givenchy Eaudemoiselle de Givenchy ~ just gorgeous!


----------



## yazerella (May 24, 2010)

I'm lusting after Marc Jacobs Splash - Apple at the moment! It smells amazing, I just need to save up my money to buy it!


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 5, 2011)

i also change perfumes based on seasons and sometimes even just my mood, sometimes you want something comforting or even something that will evoke happy feelings...for spring or summer I would recommend any of the Escada scents...my favorite is *Moon Sparkle*...you may still be able to find it at TJ MAXX, Marshalls, or Loehmanns..
  	A couple other scents I am really loving right now are *Eva* by Eva Longoria, if you love CITRUS you will love this...(another citrus scent i love is *I Love Love* by Moschino, but it can also lean a little musky) and the other I am loving is Twirl by Kate Spade, think magnolias and watermelons...

  	in short:



 		anything by Escada 	
 		Eva by Eva Longoria 	
 		Twirl by Kate Spade 	
 		Daisy by Marc Jacobs 	
 		Peace, Love, & Juicy Couture by Juicy Couture


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I like the Philosophy fragrances because they are light.  I really like "Unconditional Love" and "Pure Grace".


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 4, 2013)

LindaP said:


> Am I the only one that changes perfume w/ the season like my clothes & makeup? If you do too, what do you go from & what do go TO for spring?


  	L'ARTISAN PARFUMEUR : MANDARINE
  	CARTIER : BAISER VOLE ( eau de toilette )
  	CARTIER : EAU DE CARTIER
  	DIPTYQUE : L'OMBRE DANS L'EAU
  	BALENCIAGA : FLORABOTANICA
  	CHANEL :  N° 5 EAU PREMIERE
  	DURANCE : FLEUR DE COTON
  	EDITIONS FREDERIC MALLE : EN PASSANT
  	L'ARTISAN PARFUMEUR : DROLE DE ROSE
  	CHLOE : EAU DE CHLOE

  	Among many many others.


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 6, 2013)

CARTIER BAISER VOLE
  	Chloe EDP
  	Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche
  	Tommy Girl


----------



## Reddimples (Feb 6, 2013)

You should try Flowerbomb or Gucci Guilty.


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

Something really fresh like Marc Jacobs dot or Versace Pink Diamond


----------



## xandraxelestine (Jan 2, 2015)

You need to try La vie est belle by Lancome. Also, i tend to reach for M by Mariah Carey during spring, and it is pretty affordable. 212 Rose by Carolina Herrera is also an amazing one you should try, it is inbetween fruity and Floral. hope that helped


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

L'eau de Chloé by Chloé smells just like a crisp day of spring to me! Very green, clean and fresh. Another one I love is Marry Me by Lanvin. This scent is floral and citric, very feminine and romantic. The third perfume I recommend is Chance Eau Tendre by Chanel. Again very floral and fruity, I'd say fresh and chic


----------



## GinghamDot (Jan 22, 2015)

bonvivant said:


> L'eau de Chloé by Chloé smells just like a crisp day of spring to me! Very green, clean and fresh. Another one I love is Marry Me by Lanvin. This scent is floral and citric, very feminine and romantic. The third perfume I recommend is Chance Eau Tendre by Chanel. Again very floral and fruity, I'd say fresh and chic


  Do they still make L'eau de Chloé? I so badly wanted it when I was pregnant last year, but I do not trust my lying nose when I am pregnant so I didn't get it; now I can't find it!


----------



## GinghamDot (Jan 22, 2015)

Old school florals! May I suggest:  Violets! Such a traditional spring scent and it's spun out so many ways - I have (and love) Borsari Violets and Eau de Cartier, which has violet leaf.   Lilacs - no longer my preference, but so spring.  Lily of the Valley - I don't actually know of any really awesome smells of this, but it's also spring.  There are two perfumers in New Orleans that sell lots of florals, among other smells. I'm not from there and have never tried them, but I have long been intrigued.


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

GinghamDot said:


> Do they still make L'eau de Chloé? I so badly wanted it when I was pregnant last year, but I do not trust my lying nose when I am pregnant so I didn't get it; now I can't find it!


  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-leau-de-chloe-eau-de-toilette/3263141


----------



## GinghamDot (Jan 22, 2015)

What? Thank you! I should _not_ have assumed that just because it wasn't on the shelf...


----------

